
Ask HN: How can I find communities like web development but for space theories - imvetri
I enjoy being part of front end web development. weekly newsletters&#x2F; github &#x2F; hackernews are good platform to share and gain knowledge.<p>4 years back I was suggested by one of quora answer to subscribe to newsletters like jsweekly&#x2F;cssweekly&#x2F;htmlweekly&#x2F; bloggers&#x2F; twitter channels to follow etc. It helped me a lot for my learnings and keeping myself updated.<p>Similarly if someone has list of things to do related to scientific theories&#x2F; journals where beginners learn and share their knowledge I would really appreciate your help. Thanks.<p>EDIT 1: asking this to setup a reading and practicing routine. My front end routine used to be scroll feedly app while commuting and practice most interesting one after reaching office and start work. Like reading lists on daily&#x2F; weekly basis.
======
imvetri
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/)

Found a sub reddit.

------
new_guy
Reddit is probably a good place to look. If you don't find anything you can
always throw up your own site to get it going!

~~~
imvetri
Thanks!. Im looking for sites for daily/ weekly reading lists

------
tectonic
Self-promotion: check out [https://orbitalindex.com](https://orbitalindex.com)

------
Japhy_Ryder
StackExchange.

